

The best interview question I’ve ever been asked - chwolfe
http://www.cerebralmastication.com/2011/04/the-best-interview-question-ive-ever-been-asked/

======
paulhodge
On that subject, here's my favorite interview question to ask:

"What is something that's broken in the world that you want to fix?"

It's very open-ended so it tends to be a good conversation starter. Good
candidates will have _some_ answer, it could be about anything. Not so good
candidates will have some kind of waffling answer.

